# Light Tent



## Daniel (Jun 4, 2004)

This is a photo of what I have been calling a Light tent,
for those of you that followed the links in Denises thread you will recognize it immediatly. Yes i stole it from those articles. but his tent looks so much better than mine.



*Image Insert:*




 79.3KB


----------



## wayneis (Jun 6, 2004)

Wow, thats some mono pod you have your camera mounted on:&gt
I thank you for showing a pic, it helps.

Wayne


----------



## Daniel (Jun 6, 2004)

Wayne,
  This is not my set up, but I was thinking I could devise a rack like that that hangs of the upright on my drill press. Mine is much like it just not as clean looking. notice the lights. they are very powerfull but the light on the pen itself is very soft. having the lights in the pictue itself has thrown off the exposure. inside the tent is actually pretty bright.


----------



## wayneis (Jun 7, 2004)

Daniel,
I glad someone started a subject like this.  I've done a lot of reading and but its nice to talk back and forth with others about it.  I've done a lot of macro photgraphy but it has mostly been of flowers.  Its really pretty cool to get right down on a flower and shoot it.

Wayne  I've also used a wide angle lens in macro, it alows me to get closer and have all of the flower in the lens.  I don't know why I have not tried this with my pens, but will now. 

Wayne


----------



## timdaleiden (Jun 13, 2004)

Well I finally went out and got some 500 watt halogen lights. I have yet to construct a tent, but that is coming soon. I already have a tripod, but never used it for this (yet). Thanks for all of the info Daniel. I hope to show off some better pictures soon. I want to try it out on a nice Zebrawood desk pen and stand that I made.


----------



## Daniel (Jun 13, 2004)

Tim,
  Thanks, I just hope It all helps. adn keep in mind not everything has been covered. but for the moment I am busy with other stuff. I just hope I havn't left enough information for others to try this and then still be frustrated adn give up. one importatn issue that has not been covered is the effect of loosing details in dark objests. so if you see thia happening jsut hang on we'll cover it soon. but he short answer to the problem is to have your camera overexpose the shot. the background gets even brighter but you see the detail in the pen. after a while you will be able to look at a pen and know how much to adjust for. like throwing a ball it doesn't take long to learn how hard to throw to reach your mark.


----------

